
Disallow: / - dredmorbius
https://old.reddit.com/robots.txt
======
cylinder714
(Off-topic: one can still access
[https://old.reddit.com/r/<whatever>](https://old.reddit.com/r/<whatever>) and
even
[https://old.reddit.com/r/<whatever>/.compact](https://old.reddit.com/r/<whatever>/.compact)
for the old format and the old mobile format.)

~~~
dredmorbius
True, though the content and layout cannot be aerchived.

------
dredmorbius
Contrast:

Contrast:

[https://www.reddit.com/robots.txt](https://www.reddit.com/robots.txt)

Archived:

Old: [http://archive.is/ERKm8](http://archive.is/ERKm8) WWW:
[http://archive.is/https://www.reddit.com/robots.txt](http://archive.is/https://www.reddit.com/robots.txt)

